

Why hasn't Google created their own IDE? - GoofyGewber

Apple has their own for iOS Development. Why wouldn't Google want to create their own for Android development?
======
sprizzle
I think Google prefers to support existing open source projects that are
successful. Internally, a lot of Java engineers at Google use Eclipse, which
is a great IDE for Java development. No need to re-invent the wheel, instead
it makes more sense for them to contribute to the success of Eclipse.

FYI, Google also just donated $20K to the Eclipse foundation:
[http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/09/google-
donates-20000-to-...](http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/09/google-
donates-20000-to-eclipse-foundation/)

------
trollforce
Because you can already develop Android apps quickly and efficiently with a
number of already built and well supported IDEs? It makes no sense to spend
money on something for a niche thing like Android development.

Also <http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html>

------
brudgers
Steve Yegge's _Grok_ project might become a potential candidate.

------
chubs
Simple: Because googlers all hate IDE's and use vim.

------
lilc
They do employ the author of Vim.

~~~
pestaa
It was surprising news to me, but I doubt this alone is a good reason to ditch
the idea of a customised IDE.

For those who hasn't heard, this post is from Bram himself:
[http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/new-in-labs-find-
docs-...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/new-in-labs-find-docs-and-
sites-quickly.html) He seems to work for Gmail.

